# Trolling motor fresh or salt?



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

So I’m looking at getting a new trolling motor. I’m still torn between the xi3/xi5 or ipilot. But that’s not the purpose of this thread. I will fish probably 80% fresh water with my skiff. Would I be ok with getting the freshwater motor with the little bit of salt it will see? Price difference seems to be 300-400$ difference.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

I too have a freshwater motor and did a bunch of research on this. I just couldn't see spending that extra $300-400 for sacrificial anodes and sealed wires all that worth it. What I learned is that it's a little bit of a marketing hoax. The saltwater motors do have some advantages though. I think you will be fine with a freshwater motor as long as you wash it really well and maybe even get an anode for the prop nut and prop shaft.
You'll also void the warranty using a fresh motor in salt so that's also something to think about in your decision.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I ran black MK motors exclusively in salt water for years. 
Never had a problem.
Got to wash everything that goes in salt.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, not much difference between them except the paint process these days. Just rinse it well and spray the metal bits with a corrosion spray.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I also use a freshwater tm in saltwater. My last one lasted about 4 years. If you use it every day in salt, I would get a salt model. Sporadic use in salt and lives in the garage after use, a fresh model will do ok. They all develop problems eventually.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I've used both and they all corrode eventually. I bought a Minn Kota Riptide salt water motor two years ago to replace another Rip Tide and it just quit working. Electrics all tested good. Took it apart and found that the brushes were too tight in the holder and would not make contact with the armature. Sanded them and put it back together, then tested for leaks in water with air pressure down the tube. Works fine since then. I use a fresh water Motor-guide on our other skiff and it has worked fine for 8 years except for the led's all burning out. Too expensive to replace. It's just starting to corrode. Parts are easy to get on the Minn Kota web site and inexpensive. My choice from now on.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

MK parts are ez to get. 

I use the below and got parts from them yesterday.

Guy named Rick seems to be good.

[email protected]

Anglers Storehouse / Marine Carpeting 
202 East Griffin Avenue
Attapulgus, Georgia 39815
(229) 465-2628


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I’m pretty dead set on the motorguide xi5. I love that it can be linked with my lowrance.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

ceejkay said:


> So I’m looking at getting a new trolling motor. I’m still torn between the xi3/xi5 or ipilot. But that’s not the purpose of this thread. I will fish probably 80% fresh water with my skiff. Would I be ok with getting the freshwater motor with the little bit of salt it will see? Price difference seems to be 300-400$ difference.


I just crossed the Riptide Terrova with the freshwater Terrova. Same O ring, same gasket, same bearing. Only difference is the anode, and thats .65 cents.

Whats unclear is whether the 12v Riptide uses single or dual motors for steering. The freshwater version uses a single dc motor. The Riptides all appear to have two DC motors for steering.

If I were you Id save the money and just buy the anode nut for the prop.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

ceejkay said:


> I’m pretty dead set on the motorguide xi5. I love that it can be linked with my lowrance.


I have a XI5. I got it because I wanted to link it to my Lowrance also. It worked great for awhile. Then it stopped and I've never been able get it working again. The MG has been in for repairs 3 times now. This last time it got a new control board and it actually seems to be behaving more or less correctly. Maybe I'll try to link it up to the Lowrance again. But at this point, I probably would not get another MG. 

They use this NEMA network cable to hook them together. Not sure why they don't use wifi or bluetooth. Would be so much better.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

The control boards seem to be hit or miss on all the brands from what I can tell. Doesn’t give you the warm and fuzzy spending that much money on one and there’s the possibility it not working or lasting. I’m starting to rethink my decision for the mg. I know there’s a mk repair shop locally, haven’t found one for the mg yet.


----------

